# Looking for a club in Gainesville FL!



## @CallMeFen (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know of any training groups / clubs in or near Gainesville FL?


----------



## petrasangels (Jun 27, 2014)

Is there a German Shepherd trainer for misbehaviors from a 8 month old German Shepherd ?


----------



## petrasangels (Jun 27, 2014)

My German Shepherd which is only 8 month old has a really bad habit of digging, chewing on wooden fence, and getting out of my backyard. I don't want my dog to get hurt. She does it during the night when everyone is sleeping. So I never get to catch her doing it. I already tried the "Bitter Apple" products but nothing works. I am out of options I have been repairing my fence for the past 3 month and she always finds a way out. I am desparate someone please help me.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

petrasangels I'd look into crating the dog, and keeping her safe and out of trouble when you aren't directly supervising her.

This is a bit off topic and you might not get the help you are looking for. I'd suggest starting your own thread on the issue


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Ocala area has a very active UKC club and members that participate in many venues. Are you looking for general or schutzhund?


----------

